# Konfiguration VDSL unter Windows 7



## martinheck1 (25. Januar 2011)

Abend alle miteinander !

Ich hoffe es gibt ein paar Leute hier im Forum die mir helfen können, auch wenn es ja hier im Forum eher um Hardware-Fragen geht.

Mein Problem:
Seit gestern haben wir einen VDSL25-Anschluss von der Telekom im Hause. Speedport 722V angeschlossen, alles schön und gut.
Im Konfigurationsmenü der Box zeigt's schön alles an wie ichs haben will:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Problem ist nur, das ich davon im Internetbetrieb nix mitbekomme...
Beim Versuch ein Linux-Abbild runterzuladen kam lediglich das hier bei raus
Link: Index of /pub/linux/distributions/knoppix/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt der Download lief mit ca. 380*KB/s* (*8)-> 3040 *kbit/s*
Theoretisch müsste ich mit 3125*KB/s* (*8)-> *25000 kbit/s* downloaden können.
Bei einem BitTorrent-Download gehts auch nicht schneller...
Der Upload steht bei etwa 90 KB/s. Habe ich mit Filezilla bei einer Video-Footage-Plattform (bei der ich angemeldet bin), ausprobiert. Etwa 180MB Video-Datei.

Habe viel im Internet gesucht, es kamen aber nur sehr oft Lösungsvorschläge für XP. Siehe hier

Kennt jemand irgendwelche Kniffe oder Einstellungen -sei es an der Box oder im System-, die mir helfen könnten ?
Ich denke ich bin nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem, soweit ich das aus der Masse der ungelösten Threads im Web ausmachen kann !


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

Mach doch mal einen Speedtest zB hier DSL Speed-Test: Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit bei DSL testen

Vlt. hat es gar nix mit dem Router zu tun, und erst recht nicht mit win7, sondern nur mit den Servern, von denen Du runterlädst. 

oder zB bei torrent-Downloads hast Du vlt nur im Tool eine Beschränkung als Voreinstellung aktiv, denn zwangsweise mit dem max-Speed hochladen wollen die wenigsten. Und sowieso: wenn da nur zB 3 Leute grad was von Dir ziehen und nebenbei noch andere Dinge, dann ist halt vlt. einfach nur DER Teil von deren Download-Bandbreite, mit dem dem die bei Dir grad ziehen, zusammen 90Kb/s.


Und kannst Du auch mit was anderem Testen, also zB Laptop?


----------



## rabe08 (26. Januar 2011)

Wie ist der Router mit dem PC verbunden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2011)

Habe es mal aus Jux probiert, gerade eben 1,45 MB/s. Vielleicht mal morgens probieren, da manche Server ab Mittag in die Knie gehen. ( habe auch die Leitung und Router ).


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2011)

Und nicht nur eine Verbindung pro Server aufbauen. 
Lade dir am besten mal den Free Download Manager Lite herunter.

Damit komme ich bei meiner VDSL50 Leitung bei fast jedem Server auf 5MB/s+


----------



## martinheck1 (26. Januar 2011)

Soo...
Jetzt bin ich schon ein Stück weiter (und habe das Problem eigentlich schon selbst erkannt)...
Das habe ich gemacht:

Notebook (ebenfalls mit Win7 x64) direkt per LAN an den Router angeschlossen.
Oben genannten Link benutzt:
Und siehe da: 2860 KB/sec Yes...

Mein PC ist im ersten Stock; der Router im Erdgeschoss. Verbunden ist der PC per DLan (devolo dLan Highspeed Ethernet II -> bis 85Mbit/s).
Ich habe mit dem Notebook per dLan verschiedene Steckdosen im Erdegschoss ausprobiert. Das Ergebnis ist ziemlich unklar. An manchen Steckdosen läufts mit 1000 KB/s, an einer mit knapp 1500KB/s in meinem Zimmer nur mit schlappen 400KB/s... Alles mit dem selben Download getestet.

Die DLan-Dosen sind nicht an Steckerleisten, sondern einzeln in der Wand.
Ich denke, dass Sicherungen und Sicherheitsschaltungen dazwischen geschaltet sind und so die Bandbreite limitieren.

Soweit bin ich nun gekommen. Jetzt gilt es eine praktische Lösung dafür zu finden... Schnellere DLan Adapter (-> 200MBit/s) werden wohl kaum was bringen denke ich oder ?
Ideen?

@Herbboy
Von wegen Speedtests und so: Ich denke ein Linux-Image von einem Uni-Server zu laden (der in der Nähe ist), ist die beste Methode, da es so viele verschiedene Mirrors für Linux-Abbilder gibt, das nie ein Server überlastet ist.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

So ein Test über ne Uni geht also nur, wenn Du 100% sicher bist, dass der Server auch wirklich vollen Speed anbietet. Man kann als "Host" ja auch den Speed beschränken, egal ob noch genug Bandbreite da ist oder nicht 


Aber dass Du DLAn benutzt, hättest Du ja ruhig früher sagen können


----------



## martinheck1 (26. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So ein Test über ne Uni geht also nur, wenn Du 100% sicher bist, dass der Server auch wirklich vollen Speed anbietet. Man kann als "Host" ja auch den Speed beschränken, egal ob noch genug Bandbreite da ist oder nicht
> 
> 
> Aber dass Du DLAn benutzt, hättest Du ja ruhig früher sagen können



Ne, ist klar, allgemein kann man natürlich davon ausgehen, dass kaum ein Server jedem die volle Bandbreite gewährleistet. Die Uni-Server sind aber allgemein dafür bekannt, ziemlich schnell zu sein (und unausgelastet)...
Von wegen dLan. Ich dachte zunächst, daran wirds am wenigsten liegen... Genug Bandbreite haben die Dinger ja. Das es an der Stromleitung liegt, dachte ich natürlich nicht. Durch die reine Leitung müsste es ja theoretisch mit zig GBit/s gehen. 

Ich habs per WLAN-n mal im Zimmer probiert. Läuft mit knapp 2MB/s... trotz Fußbodenheizung (mit wlan-g läuft garnicht, wegen der extremen Abschirmung der Wasserschleifen im Boden). Evtl. besorge ich mir einfach einen Wlan-Stick für den PC (oder ne interne Karte)...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

Jo, WLAN wäre halt nur ein Nachteil, wenn Du auch actionreiche Spiele online zockst.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2011)

Wobei das nicht immer ein Nachteil ist.
Ich habe mit meinem WLAN-Stick kaum merkliche Ping-Veränderungen.


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2011)

Wenn du die volle Bandbreite nutzen willst kommst du um Kabel nicht herum.


----------



## iRaptor (26. Januar 2011)

Ohne Kabel wird es nix mit vollem VDSL.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2011)

Für VDSL reicht auch WLAN N.
Ich hab hier einen TP-Link WLAN Stick für 11€ und da komme ich auf die volle Bandbreite.

Wie sich das allerdings bei zwei Etagen verhält, kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich hab hier nur zwei Wände dazwischen.


----------

